# has any of you done this ?



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

looked @ a job that the h/o wants all the walls and ceilings re-coated in the entire house they just bought.house is apx 30 years old and you can see all tapered seams in the ceilings and some on the walls. house is all painted with semi-gloss paint and all looks to be sound....contractor agreed to primer entire house 1st with zinsser 123 primer before re coating. i feal that i could make it look good by just doing the seams that are showing but they are worried about being able to see where the repairs were made after everything is repainted so they want all 6,700 sq foot of walls and ceilings skimmed out. I've done small rooms this way but never an entire house. 1 + is that they are not going to move in till everything is done so the house is wide open. good god thats alot of coating and sanding.....yes they want everything left smooth


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

the customer is always right...especially when they throw money at you.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> looked @ a job that the h/o wants all the walls and ceilings re-coated in the entire house they just bought.house is apx 30 years old and you can see all tapered seams in the ceilings and some on the walls. house is all painted with semi-gloss paint and all looks to be sound....contractor agreed to primer entire house 1st with zinsser 123 primer before re coating. i feal that i could make it look good by just doing the seams that are showing but they are worried about being able to see where the repairs were made after everything is repainted so they want all 6,700 sq foot of walls and ceilings skimmed out. I've done small rooms this way but never an entire house. 1 + is that they are not going to move in till everything is done so the house is wide open. good god thats alot of coating and sanding.....yes they want everything left smooth


you kidding alot of coating? don't have to float nothing just lite coat and as Fenez says the Customer is allways right

they pay and that is more than ok


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

I like doing one of these types of jobs at least once a year....gives a better appreciation for new construction 
inch:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a project coming up just like that. Lots of cracks on ceilings and some big ones around skylights. Its a flat finish so no need to prime first. Step one Fix all cracks and fix all seams and butts that are showing. Step 2 skim with everything magic trowel. Step 3 lightly sand. Step 4 Prime (level5 surfacer recomended but a high build primer is suffice.] Step 5 paint with SWP masterhide. ive done this system quite often along with caulking all angles and results are bar none. Skimming is a little extra work but the results speak for themselves. as for price it goes fast with 2 people My last house was 6500sqft of sheetrock and we did it in less then 8hrs [did walls twice, ceilings once}. Charged $1300.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

"Perhaps you could do it the cheaper way, but we'd like to give you more money to make sure it comes out right":thumbup:

You could always hit the flats, then roll mud on and wipe it tight. Go, make money!


----------

